# Which plants are best at eating nitrates?



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

Right now I've got a few large amazon swords, some smaller java ferns, and will soon have a combo of duckweed and floating heart at the surface of my tank. I was just wondering if there are any plants that are especially good at eating nitrates?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

The best for nitrates (IMO) is Ceratophyllum Demersum.You can use it as floating or you can plant it but it has no roots....


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

i've also recently been reading about mangroves as nitrate busters. picked up 10 seedlings at $1 a piece, shipped, on ebay.


----------

